# My Small MAC Collection



## Lisheous (Nov 27, 2005)

Okay this is my small collection, I have a long way to go. Mineral makeup, pigment samples, my brush collection and lipstick collection.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 28, 2005)

Lovely collection, especially the palette. Plus cheekhues, I love them!!!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Nov 28, 2005)

Way cool collection!! It's got a bit of everything, sweetness!!


----------



## Isis (Nov 28, 2005)

I like that palette. which one is it?


----------



## Lisheous (Nov 28, 2005)

*I like that palette. which one is it?*

Hi Fairlady,

I believe this pallet was part of the 2002 Christmas holiday collection.


----------



## user3 (Nov 28, 2005)

Check out that lipstick and lipgloss collection! Love it!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 28, 2005)

Can you tell me about the cheekhues that you have.  Which colors do you have and can you describe how the colors look?


----------



## Lisheous (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi  Aziajs,

Waving and smiling! 

Thank you for asking.
In the order of the cheekhues they are as follows:

1) Raisinesque - A very beautiful earthy brownberry that is so pretty. 

2) Expressionism - A very candy-apple red that's absolutely a vivid    sexy red.

3) Factory - A very bright fuchia color that I thought wouldn't work for my tan skin, but it does, a great color for pink fashions.

4) Gogh Gogh - A very sultry medium peachy color, so wonderful. It's a softer tint than the others and it's one of my favorites for a day time look.

The cheekhues goes on so smoothly and you only need a dot and blend ever so lightly, do not rub. If you use to much, apply loose powder to soften the color. They last a very long time and has great staying power, just like the eye paints.

*Lisheous*


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow what a wonderful collection!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sinasuse (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks for the pictures


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 1, 2008)

really nice collection


----------

